# cooking enthusiasts - what to bring?



## me dicen el siete mares (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, so my future employer will pay for 200kg (440lbs) of air freight from the States. Being the cooking hobbyist/enthusiast that I am, and also being very into ethnic cuisines, I'm thinking of bringing stuff related to cooking/eating. I am amazed when people say, "Don't bother bringing stuff from home, as anything and everything you could ever want is easily available in Dubai," because based on the few visits I've had to Dubai supermarkets, it is patently untrue! Try finding corn tortillas, for instance. Or nori (seaweed) for sushi. So maybe there are some stores that sell these items on occasion, but from what I can see you end up paying through the nose (like those really yummy Thai and Korean packages of ramen noodles I can buy in Thai/Koreatown - I refuse to pay $2 for ramen, so I'm gonna buy a ton of them - only 35 cents apiece in some cases - and shipping them! Hey, it's my shipping allowance and I'll waste it on noodles if I want to LOL).

So... Any other ideas on (dry) foodstuffs and (nonelectric) equipment to bring that is tough to find or that might be nice to have on hand?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wooden spoon?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

me dicen el siete mares said:


> OK, so my future employer will pay for 200kg (440lbs) of air freight from the States. Being the cooking hobbyist/enthusiast that I am, and also being very into ethnic cuisines, I'm thinking of bringing stuff related to cooking/eating. I am amazed when people say, "Don't bother bringing stuff from home, as anything and everything you could ever want is easily available in Dubai," because based on the few visits I've had to Dubai supermarkets, it is patently untrue! Try finding corn tortillas, for instance. Or nori (seaweed) for sushi. So maybe there are some stores that sell these items on occasion, but from what I can see you end up paying through the nose (like those really yummy Thai and Korean packages of ramen noodles I can buy in Thai/Koreatown - I refuse to pay $2 for ramen, so I'm gonna buy a ton of them - only 35 cents apiece in some cases - and shipping them! Hey, it's my shipping allowance and I'll waste it on noodles if I want to LOL).
> 
> So... Any other ideas on (dry) foodstuffs and (nonelectric) equipment to bring that is tough to find or that might be nice to have on hand?


Well pretty much everything as if not it is 50% dearer here!

We brought with us magi mix, knives , good saucepans etc


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can find almost everything you want in Dubai and it isn't always expensive. The range of food available is much, much better now than it was seven years ago. Carrefour stocks a nice range of Asian ingredients, including nori, and there's a handful of Korean groceries/supermarkets. There's an excellent butcher's shop that sources very good quality beef and lamb from Australia, including grain fed beef (American style) and I find the prices reasonable. 

Mexican food is probably one of the weakest spots but there's an interesting overlap between Mexican and Indian cooking as they use some of the same spices so you'll find your cilantro, cumin and peppers. Avocados are quite cheap. Salsa, sadly, is mediocre so you'll probably want to make your own but I doubt you can ship over tomatillos. If you have favourite brands of canned mole, bring some, but whatever you do don't ship jarred sauces as they will probably explode in the container.

But bring all your cooking supplies. Good quality cooking supplies are expensive and you won't get the range you get in the US. 

Cooking is a great pleasure for me and I've been pretty content with what I can find in Dubai except that you won't get the quality of produce commonly found in the US or the UK. It's not bad and there's some hidden surprises but it won't be the same. I have never had a properly juicy and tasty tomato in Dubai. On the other hand the mangos are amazing and cheap and the local red/green/orange/yellow peppers are crisp and tasty enough. 

As long as you don't expect to find _everything_ and relish the adventure of cooking within the limits in the UAE, you'll have a great time.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

me dicen el siete mares said:


> Try finding corn tortillas, for instance.


Available at Safestway.



me dicen el siete mares said:


> Or nori (seaweed) for sushi.


Available pretty much anywhere. Less expensive out in International City at the Chinese supermarkets.



me dicen el siete mares said:


> So maybe there are some stores that sell these items on occasion, but from what I can see you end up paying through the nose (like those really yummy Thai and Korean packages of ramen noodles I can buy in Thai/Koreatown - I refuse to pay $2 for ramen, so I'm gonna buy a ton of them - only 35 cents apiece in some cases - and shipping them! Hey, it's my shipping allowance and I'll waste it on noodles if I want to LOL).


I buy them for about AED1/per. Better than you get in the U.S. You just aren't looking in the right places.



me dicen el siete mares said:


> So... Any other ideas on (dry) foodstuffs and (nonelectric) equipment to bring that is tough to find or that might be nice to have on hand?


A food dryer

Tums (not crappy Rolaids)

Animal crackers (zoo biscuits, as they are called here) - they are crazy expensive in comparison

Parmesan cheese - the crappy Kraft grated kind. I love it, I don't care. - runs about 30 AED here.

Finding food stuffs and equipment here is quite easy - you just have to put the time and effort into finding it. Dubai doesn't have the "one stop shop" walmart and/or amazon mentality yet. But, the items are available if you are willing to step back, ask questions, and go to places outside of your living area.

-md000/Mike


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai may be the only place in the world where the canned kraft 'parmesean' cheese is just as expensive as the real reggiano parmeseano!



md000 said:


> Available at Safestway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai may be the only place in the world where the canned kraft 'parmesean' cheese is just as expensive as the real reggiano parmeseano!


So true.

-md000/Mike


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Avocados are quite cheap. .


Huh? I am guessing Avocados are much more expensive in the UK than in the US for you to make that statement.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Fruit and veg market. Buy by the bulk.

Avocados are inexpensive in the Indian markets. Lulus and Carrefour often have good prices.



fcjb1970 said:


> Huh? I am guessing Avocados are much more expensive in the UK than in the US for you to make that statement.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=212793151784787932021.000445efebd52dabf9306


----------



## me dicen el siete mares (Mar 11, 2013)

wherabouts are the Asian/Chinese supermarkets? I have one more visit to make before taking off for summer vake and if they are as well stocked as the ones in LA, I will then shift my focus to Latino products only. One other thing: is it worth it to bring over basic camping stuff if I can get a good deal on it back home? This is something I wouldn't normally think to bring, since I'm not all that outdoorsy, but even having a tent for a day at the beach is nice if only to shelter oneself from the scorching Gulf sun.

ok if it seems I'm grasping at straws here for things to send it's just that I really have nothing other than yearbooks to fill up those 440 lbs I'm being allowed to ship! I'm told the flat has everything from sheets to teaspoons to a toaster to toilet brushes!, so this is
one heck of a dilemma..


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Thermomix?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a couple Asian markets along Sheikh Zayed Road. They're not obviously situated.

A small, Korean/Asian 'corner shop' is tucked behind a building near the Dusit Thani Hotel. There's a row of 5 8-story buildings between the Dusit Thani tower and the next hotel (I think it's called Emirates Grand Hotel) and the shop is in the back side of one of the buildings closer to Emirates Grand Hotel. 

A bigger Asian/Korean supermarket is on the opposite side of Sheikh Zayed Road, called A-Mart. It's just after Safa Park. You can see the store from the road. The trick is getting to it as I think you'd need to exit towards Safa Park/Al Wasl, then do a U-turn back towards Sheikh Zayed, take the southbound ramp, and pull into the first slip road. Makes sense? 

There's one or two Asian places in Karama / Oud Metha. You'll have to google and search for them but one is an Indonesian/Thai market.

Hyperpanda next to Ikea is an Asian hypermarket and carries a range of Asian products.

And, as mentioned, Carrefour also has a range of Asian products. 

As for what to bring in your shipment, bring linens. Good quality sheets and towels are expensive. Stock up at Bed Bath Beyond in the States and bring them with you. When I last went to DC for a work trip I took a detour to a BBB in the suburbs and must have spent $500 on high count cotton sheets and towels. Well worth it as the equivalent in Dubai would have cost me closer to $2,000. 






me dicen el siete mares said:


> wherabouts are the Asian/Chinese supermarkets? I have one more visit to make before taking off for summer vake and if they are as well stocked as the ones in LA, I will then shift my focus to Latino products only. One other thing: is it worth it to bring over basic camping stuff if I can get a good deal on it back home? This is something I wouldn't normally think to bring, since I'm not all that outdoorsy, but even having a tent for a day at the beach is nice if only to shelter oneself from the scorching Gulf sun.
> 
> ok if it seems I'm grasping at straws here for things to send it's just that I really have nothing other than yearbooks to fill up those 440 lbs I'm being allowed to ship! I'm told the flat has everything from sheets to teaspoons to a toaster to toilet brushes!, so this is
> one heck of a dilemma..


----------



## me dicen el siete mares (Mar 11, 2013)

awesome, Tallyho! thanks

seems you really know the lay of the land in terms of the ethnic shopping spots. I'm hoping those Korean places also sell house made kimchi in the jar like the west coast places do! yum


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a sizeable Chinese community in International City, China Cluster (no surprise there), along with a budding restaurant scene that is probably the most 'authentic' you can find in Dubai. I'm sure there's a few Chinese groceries out that way.

The Korean markets do have homemade kimchee.



me dicen el siete mares said:


> awesome, Tallyho! thanks
> 
> seems you really know the lay of the land in terms of the ethnic shopping spots. I'm hoping those Korean places also sell house made kimchi in the jar like the west coast places do! yum


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=212793151784787932021.000445efebd52dabf9306





me dicen el siete mares said:


> wherabouts are the Asian/Chinese supermarkets?


I already gave you a google map!


----------



## me dicen el siete mares (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I already gave you a google map!


Thanks, IzzyBella ... I clicked on the link using my smartphone but it wasn't clear from the link or your message what the map was indicating... Now using my PC I can see what you did. Great! Sounds like I'll be well-served in the Asian grocery department...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry, I obviously wasn't in the chatty mood!

I think you'll be fine for ingredients. I'd bring things like a kitchenaid, etc. They're far pricier here for electronics. You'll probably need a few transformers/adaptors though.


----------



## me dicen el siete mares (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Sorry, I obviously wasn't in the chatty mood!
> 
> I think you'll be fine for ingredients. I'd bring things like a kitchenaid, etc. They're far pricier here for electronics. You'll probably need a few transformers/adaptors though.


Yeah, I don't think I will fuss with electronics if I can't get the 240 Volt kind or at least those with built-in ones (like laptops)

Now, off to polish up that shopping list ...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

regarding sheets, if you are coming to a furnished flat it likely will not have a mattress the same size as north america so stocking up on them will do you no good. at the same time, if you will be buying a bed/mattress when you get here then you can stock up on american sheets but you'll be limited to a north american sized mattress when you get here. they can be had at a few places but just wanted to give you heads up.

i would bring over good quality vanilla extract. you cannot get it here because it has alcohol. i love the madagascar vanilla one from costco.

you will not find kosher salt. i'm learning to live with it and am using flaked sea salt now.

real wine/sherry/champagne vinegars can only be purchased in the alcohol shop with a license. i am told they are stocked sporadically. have not yet checked myself.

you can easily get anchovy fillets in oil but i have yet to find anchovy paste anywhere.

i have yet to find proper horseradish in a jar [like just horseradish, vinegar, salt]. everything here is a "cream sauce" which i do not like [and do not work in a caesar cocktail].

i have also not found anyone who carries soup stocks or plain beef/chicken broths. just all those little cubes like oxo and they all have so much msg and crap in them. so you have to make your own.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know. My mattress isn't North American size but the sheets are. It's fine as long as you tuck the mattress further underneath the bed. The smoothness of the sheets is well worth it!

Look in the Russian sections of the smaller supermarkets and you should find the pure horseradish. Spinneys won't have it but I've seen it in odd 'nameless' supermarkets in places that have a large Russian population - TECOM and Al Barsha come to mind. 



sammylou said:


> regarding sheets, if you are coming to a furnished flat it likely will not have a mattress the same size as north america so stocking up on them will do you no good. at the same time, if you will be buying a bed/mattress when you get here then you can stock up on american sheets but you'll be limited to a north american sized mattress when you get here. they can be had at a few places but just wanted to give you heads up.
> 
> i would bring over good quality vanilla extract. you cannot get it here because it has alcohol. i love the madagascar vanilla one from costco.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know. My mattress isn't North American size but the sheets are. It's fine as long as you tuck the mattress further underneath the bed. The smoothness of the sheets is well worth it!

Look in the Russian sections of the smaller supermarkets and you should find the pure horseradish. Spinneys won't have it but I've seen it in odd 'nameless' supermarkets in places that have a large Russian population - TECOM and Al Barsha come to mind. 



sammylou said:


> regarding sheets, if you are coming to a furnished flat it likely will not have a mattress the same size as north america so stocking up on them will do you no good. at the same time, if you will be buying a bed/mattress when you get here then you can stock up on american sheets but you'll be limited to a north american sized mattress when you get here. they can be had at a few places but just wanted to give you heads up.
> 
> i would bring over good quality vanilla extract. you cannot get it here because it has alcohol. i love the madagascar vanilla one from costco.
> 
> ...


----------

